# Yellow longnose butterfly fish compatibilities?



## juliannemarie27 (Jun 16, 2007)

What fish/s won't this fish get along with?!


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

Not to be trusted with Invertebrates. With some caution with Dottybacks, Pine-cone fish, Seahorses and Pipefishs.
hope this helps :wink:


----------



## juliannemarie27 (Jun 16, 2007)

thank you. =)


----------

